# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  American Goldfinch (Carduelis tristis)

## Αντισυμβατικός

εδω θα βαζουμε οτι πληροφορια υπαρχει σχετικα με την καρδερινα τριστις. διατροφη-αναπαραγωγη κ.α.

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

εχινακια

----------


## CreCkotiels



----------


## jk21

αυτα τα κοκκινα καρπακια .... παντου μπροστα μας !!!

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## jk21



----------


## johnrider

Amaranthus caudatus

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

κριμα να μην εχει ολο το χρονο αυτο το υπεροχο χρωμα :sad:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## teo24



----------


## teo24



----------


## teo24



----------


## stefos

Ερώτηση ? Αυτά τα κουκλια ζουν αποκλειστικά στην αμερικανική ήπειρο ?? Στην Ευρώπη δεν υπαρχουν?? Πάντως είναι πανέμορφα!!!!

----------


## jk21

σαν ελευθερο ειδος ,οχι αποκλειστικα εκει 

σαν εκτροφη ,πιθανοτατα υπαρχει

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

σαν εκτροφη υπαρχει στην Ευρωπη. ποιο κοντα μας στην Ιταλια και νομιζω πως εχουν φερει και καποια ζευγαρια στην Ελλαδα.
ειναι απο τις δυσκολες εκτροφες γιατι ζευγαρωνουν αργα το καλοκαιρι Ιουλιο-Αυγουστο. 
αυτο το υπεροχο κιτρινο χρωμα το εχουν μονο την περιοδο ζευγαρωματος. δεν το εχουν ολο το χρονο.

----------


## stefos

Ελλαδα!!! Να τα μας,  οχι που θα μεναμε πισω! Κριμα, για το χρωμα , ειναι ομορφο με ωραια συνδιασμενα τα χρωματα!!! !

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ΑΕΚαρα στο φουλ  :Anim 59:  σε πουλια εκτροφης δεν εχω δει τετοιο χρωμα...

----------


## teo24



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ωραιο βιντεο Θωδορη...βρηκαμε και μια δικαιολογια για τις αραχνες στο σπιτι...τις εκτρεφουμε για υλικο φωλιας :Anim 59: 

στο 1:38 χωρις το μαυρο στο κεφαλι

----------


## jk21

εγω ξερω να πω οτι βρηκαμε σαν ιδεα επισης και ενα πολυ ωραιο υλικο για φωλιες ... το κουκουλι της καμπιας στα πευκα !

----------


## CreCkotiels

Θαρρώ πως φέτος δε θα μείνει κάμπια για κάμπια στα δέντρα χαχαχαχα. 
Μια οικογενειακή φωτογραφία :

----------


## jk21

σε κιρσιο

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

οσοι δεν το ειδαν αυτο, πρεπει οποσδηποτε να το δουν!

Θοδωρη ενα τεραστιο ευχαριστω για αυτο το βιντεο.




> 


αυτο το πουλι ειναι ισως το μοναδικο που κανει *δυο φορες πτεροροια.
*
το θηλυκό μολις εκκολαφθουν οι νεοσσοι, παραταει τους νεοσους να τους μεγαλωσει το αρσενικο και αυτη πηγαινει να βρει αλλο αρσενικο για να προλαβει 2η φωλια....




ζηνια

----------


## jk21

http://digitalcommons.trinity.edu/cg...xt=bio_faculty





> Blood parasite infection differentially relates to carotenoidbasedplumage and bill color in the American goldfinch
> 
> Our results support the hypothesis that blood parasiteinfection is linked to lower carotenoid-based ornamentationin free-ranging American goldfinches. Specifically, wefound a strong negative relationship between carotenoidbasedplumage coloration and Trypanosoma infectionstatus, suggesting that healthier birds had more colorfulplumage. This pattern is consistent with results fromother studies that investigated relationships between condition-dependent carotenoid-based ornamentation andparasite infection in birds (e.g., Brawner et al. 2000;McGraw and Hill 2000; Horak et al. 2001; Hill  .........................

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## xrisam

Σαν ζωγραφιά είναι!

----------


## CreCkotiels



----------


## CreCkotiels



----------


## CreCkotiels



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

Μαριε 1000 like και ευχαριστω! για αυτες τις πανεμορφες φωτο  :Happy0159:  :Happy0065:

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## jk21

Η εχινακεια  



ειναι στις βασικες επιλογες του πουλιου ! ισως το φυτο που το εχω δει πιο συχνα !

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## CreCkotiels



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## jk21

αυτ το φυτο τι μου θυμιζει; Κωστα το συζητουσαμε καπου αλλου προσφατα;

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός

ισως ειναι αυτο #1804 #1816 #1823

----------


## jk21

καλη ημουν σιγουρος οτι αν το ειχαμε δει θα το θυμοσουν !!! ξεκουτιανα ... δεν ειναι και παλιο ...


μοιαζει αλλα ειναι πιο μυτερος ο φλοιος  εξωτερικος που εχει τους σπορους στο παρον φυτο 

ομως τελικα αν ειναι το ιδιο φυτο ,ισως τελικα τρωνε και τον ωριμο σπορο (ή ευελπιστουνε ... και απογοητευονται χαχαχα )

----------


## Αντισυμβατικός



----------


## jk21

περι αναπαραγωγης της 


https://sora.unm.edu/sites/default/f...0107-p0127.pdf

----------

